# IEEE802.11 WLAN does not exist



## mikaeali (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello! I hope you can help me with my problem. I recently bought a USB WI-FI Dongle, and together with it, a disk that contains the drivers. I installed the driver for Windows by Ralink. (my PC is Windows 8). When installation was complete, a blank icon appeared on the taskbar. The manual says i should double click it. But when i do, nothing happens. The manual says the Ralink Wireless Utility program should appear when i do that. When i hover over it, it says *IEEE802.11 WLAN Not exist*. Ive tried reinstalling it, but same thing hapens. When i open the device manager, a network adapter named *802.11n USB Wireless LAN Card is marked with an exclamation point. *When i view its general properties, it says *Windows cannot initialize the device driver for this hardware (Code 37). *I really hope you'd be kind enough to help me. Please T_T Thank you!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

It means that the device CANNOT start...try uninstalling the software, and the DRIVER......restart the computer and then run the driver install again. 

Whats the model and make of the wifi adapter? Ralink...?


----------

